# Any good statistical software for x11?



## edX (Feb 11, 2003)

i was wondering if anyone was aware of any pro quality statistical software that is open source and either free or cheap that would run on x11? something that would compete with SPSS and the like. i really need something that will do manovas at least. i have found cheap os x software that does t-tests and anovas but really need something that goes the next step or two beyond that. ability to graph or integrate with a graphing app is also important. 

statistical software otherwise is so expensive - $350 + for edu versions. i really need something more affordable.


----------



## lurk (Feb 12, 2003)

Well R at http://www.r-project.org/ could be a good choice but it is not nearly as spiffy as SPSS it is more of a statistical programming language like S plus.  But if you are not intimidated by the TTY interface it would give you the most bang for the buck.  Also go to the mailing lists on apple.com and search the old messages on the sci-tech list.  I have a vague memory that this question was addressed there in recent history.  Could be wrong though, my mind is mighty foggy on that.

-Eric


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2003)

i discovered R after posting this and installed it but can't find it anywhere. i have no idea how to access it . it said it would run in os x natively as installed with easy install but there is no evidence of it on my harddrive that i have found. i would prefer something a bit more intuitive or straightforward if such exists. i am not a terminal jopckey. but  when it comes to a stats program, spiffy is not necessary as my first experience with one was a dos version of spss.


----------



## lurk (Feb 12, 2003)

I don't honestly remember but I am finking it at the moment and I'll see what I get.  It decided to rebuild half my system from source so it will be a while  ... 

-Eric


----------



## lurk (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm back and it built fine the tricky thing is that it is called R with a capital and lives in /sw/bin/R so I assume that however you installed it it is there.  I just fired it up in an xterm and did a demo(graphics) and got lots of neat blinken lights.

Hope that helps,
-Eric


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2003)

ok, i have the x11 xterm window open and i type /sw/bin/R and i get a 'Command not found' reply


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2003)

oh, if you see my other post - x11 for dummy - you'll notice i don't have fink installed yet. does that matter? I'm still waiting for more general help as well.


----------



## lurk (Feb 12, 2003)

OK I think you should install fink first I assume that you downloaded the binary so follow the directions on this page http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/users-guide/install.php#bin  and then you can stop.  That will give you the basis of Fink and you can then fire up fink commander and start picking stuff.  One think to note is that you should add the system-x11 package since you already have that installed.

Hopefully someone else can pick it up from there as I am a couple of timezones to the east and am off to the land of nod.

Oh yeah do you have the developer tools installed,  theoretically you don't need them but you will need them 

-Eric


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, i saw a couple of places where they were listed as a prereq for stuff so i went ahead and installed them. ok, i'm off to try installing fink. 

and thanks again for all you've done to help so far lurk. i appreciate it.


----------



## Durbrow (Feb 13, 2003)

EdX: What are you using for the easy stats like ANOVA, t-tests, etc. Are you using GLMStat or InStat? Or something else? Thanks.


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2003)

GLMStat is what i picked up to try. i haven't seen InStat. i used to just use excel, believe it or not. which is what really po's me about the exhorbance of stat ware. i'm not looking to ask it to do anything i haven't already learned how to do by hand and could set up in excel if i was so inclined. so why the big bucks?


----------

